# New cage for Wollace



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Its time to buy a new cage for Wollace she currently has a storage box with wire frame on top but I am looking for something of better quality.

The box is see through and its 84l deep pretty big but I think she could do with something larger. Would a chest of draws converted into a hamsterariam make an ideal environment and how would I go about converting such a thing in and making it secure for a Syrian hamster.

Does anyone have any examples??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what about a converted bookcase? if you google ikea bookcase cage you should get a fair few hits, im not able to do so at the moment to get some links for you though


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> what about a converted bookcase? if you google ikea bookcase cage you should get a fair few hits, im not able to do so at the moment to get some links for you though


willl gave a look :>


----------

